# Ski Vail Beaver Creek Colorado Any One Week Feb 10 to April 7 Bedroom Christie Lodge, Avon CO



## SkiBCVail (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice 1 bedroom 1 bath kitchenette unit available at Christie Lodge in Avon, CO any prime week between week 6 and week 14 (6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14).  Saturday starts.  Friday start may be possible.  (2/10, 2/17, 2/24, 3/3, 3/24, 3/30, 4/7) Free parking.  Can even walk to BC lifts, or just ride free shuttle.  Lots of amenities including in/out pools and hot tubs. Fully modern. Concierge and 24hr front desk.  Epic passes work here too! I have been the deeded owner for many years.  Well less than half the discounted website rate.


----------



## SkiBCVail (Feb 18, 2018)

Still available, last days I can list this.


----------



## clicker44 (Feb 20, 2018)

SkiBCVail said:


> Still available, last days I can list this.


I sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## SkiBCVail (Mar 7, 2018)

Availability limited to March 31, 2018 start (Easter), and April 6, 2018 start.


----------

